# Nicolò Barella



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampista classe 1997, si sta rivelando una delle più grandi sorprese di quest'annata del Cagliari. Una delle sue doti migliori è la progressione palla al piede, sempre stando attento a quel che succede in campo.

16 gettoni quest'anno in A, gli stessi guadagnati l'anno scorso a Como in B, da Gennaio a Maggio.


----------



## Alfabri (23 Gennaio 2017)

Già apprezzato l'anno passato a Como, l'unico decente con Ganz in una rosa da manicomio...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Gennaio 2017)

Abita a 500 metri da casa mia. Lol.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ha giocato al fianco di loca nella nazionale under 19 che ha perso pochi mesi fa solo in finale l'europeo di categoria.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ce l'ho al fantacalcio e l'ho visto diverse volte per questo motivo, sinceramente non mi sembra niente di che.


----------



## ralf (23 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampista molto interessante, dicono sia seguito spesso dagli scout della Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Già apprezzato l'anno passato a Como, l'unico decente con Ganz in una rosa da manicomio...



Ganz non è assolutamente decente


----------



## Jaqen (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non è per niente male


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2017)

ottimo giovane di prospettiva


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Molto interessante, poi giovane e italiano, sicuramente andrà alla juve. Al Milan lo prenderei ma dovremmo far fuori qualche ciofeca e poi comprare comunque almeno un centrocampista più esperto perchè non possiamo giocare solo con dei 12enni titolari a centrocampo.


----------



## Alfabri (23 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ganz non è assolutamente decente



Ehm si parlava del livello di una squadra retrocessa dalla serie B alla lega Pro. Se non fosse stata per i gol di Ganz sarebbero retrocessi matematicamente già a Gennaio (parlo con cognizione, sono comasco )


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2017)

up


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Inutile dirlo che come vice kessie *andrebbe preso subito*..
1. italiano 
2. giovanissimo
3. corre tanto 
4. ha anche una discreta qualità 

Secondo me con 10 milioni ce lo danno


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Agosto 2017)

Oggi sontuoso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2017)

Partita fantastica oggi!


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2017)

mi ha impressionato come mezzala sinistra.


----------



## Alfabri (28 Agosto 2017)

Sta crescendo a dismisura, classe 97, abbina qualità nel gioco corto ad intensità sia in fase passiva che attiva. Ho visto notevoli miglioramenti anche sul lungo (pregevole l'assist con il contagiri per il palo di Sau).
Lo seguo da due stagioni, sta facendo miglioramenti incredibili.
Non bisogna lasciarselo sfuggire, a Gennaio sarà tardi (dal punto di vista del prezzo)


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Prestazione mostruosa stasera


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Prestazione mostruosa stasera


Che gol!


----------



## Schism75 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Andava preso questa estate. Avevamo un centrocampo completo. Altro che Jankto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Ottobre 2017)

Tanta roba! E' in crescita costante e anche quando lo si nota di meno non scende mai sotto il sei in pagella. Che dire, lascerei perdere Jankto e mi fionderei a gennaio su di lui, prima che i falchi ci si avventino sopra.


----------



## cubase55 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Centrocampista classe 1997, si sta rivelando una delle più grandi sorprese di quest'annata del Cagliari. Una delle sue doti migliori è la progressione palla al piede, sempre stando attento a quel che succede in campo.
> 
> 16 gettoni quest'anno in A, gli stessi guadagnati l'anno scorso a Como in B, da Gennaio a Maggio.



Ricordo che avevo segnalato la sua prestazione quest'anno in Milan Cagliari dove si era fatto più volte beffe del nostro centrocampo....


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2017)

Da tempo ne tesso le lodi : lui e pellegrini sono le mezze ali più forti in circolazione.
Tra le altre cose , sul gol il primo controllo di esterno sinistro per non defilarsi troppo dallo specchio della porta è una roba grandiosa.
Avesse eseguito il controllo orientato col destro avrebbe avuto meno specchio di porta e forse la palla non l'avrebbe nemmeno arrestata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2018)

Dopo Lucas Leiva e Calabria a quota 3, è il giocatore col maggior numero di contrasti vincenti a partita (2.9) insieme a Torreira, Allan e Behrami; ottime, poi, anche le letture senza palla con 1.3 intercetti a gara. 
Diciamo che si sta mettendo in mostra soprattutto nella sostanza, ma anche i numeri palla al piede sono discreti se consideriamo, con la media di uno a partita, i passaggi chiave e i dribbling completati (1.2); numeri niente male visto che sono perfettamente identici a quelli di Kessiè e simili a quelli di Jack. 
Lasciando perdere i Milinkovic Savic, i Dani Ceballos o questa gente già ultra blasonata, in estate mi getterei con decisione su questo ragazzo, che potrebbe darci una mano fin da subito.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo Lucas Leiva e Calabria a quota 3, è il giocatore col maggior numero di contrasti vincenti a partita (2.9) insieme a Torreira, Allan e Behrami; ottime, poi, anche le letture senza palla con 1.3 intercetti a gara.
> Diciamo che si sta mettendo in mostra soprattutto nella sostanza, ma anche i numeri palla al piede sono discreti se consideriamo, con la media di uno a partita, i passaggi chiave e i dribbling completati (1.2); numeri niente male visto che sono perfettamente identici a quelli di Kessiè e simili a quelli di Jack.
> Lasciando perdere i Milinkovic Savic, i Dani Ceballos o questa gente già ultra blasonata, in estate mi getterei con decisione su questo ragazzo, che potrebbe darci una mano fin da subito.



Interessante quello che scrivi. In effetti vedendolo ho avuto l'impressione che sia un centrocampista essenziale e di sostanza. Si tratta fondamentalmente di un incontrista, anche se di qualità. Nella nostra rosa potrebbe sostituire Kessie, forse Biglia, ma è vero che abbiamo bisogno di mezzali che riempiano l'area (per i motivi di cui parlavamo nel thread su Suso) e forse lui non è l'ideale. 

Potendo però lo prenderei subito al Milan eh, intendiamoci


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante quello che scrivi. In effetti vedendolo ho avuto l'impressione che sia un centrocampista essenziale e di sostanza. Si tratta fondamentalmente di un incontrista, anche se di qualità. Nella nostra rosa potrebbe sostituire Kessie, forse Biglia, ma è vero che abbiamo bisogno di mezzali che riempiano l'area (per i motivi di cui parlavamo nel thread su Suso) e forse lui non è l'ideale.
> 
> Potendo però lo prenderei subito al Milan eh, intendiamoci



Però al momento è in fase calante, rimarrà al Cagliari un altro anno perchè al momento non vale 50 mln. oppure potrebbe investirli la Roma cedendo Nainggolan.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2018)

Era da prendere l'anno scorso, quando comunque già si vedeva che era bravo e il prezzo era più basso. Adesso dubito lo vendano per meno di 30 milioni, una cifra che per una riserva non spenderei.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante quello che scrivi. In effetti vedendolo ho avuto l'impressione che sia un centrocampista essenziale e di sostanza. Si tratta fondamentalmente di un incontrista, anche se di qualità. Nella nostra rosa potrebbe sostituire Kessie, forse Biglia, ma è vero che abbiamo bisogno di mezzali che riempiano l'area (per i motivi di cui parlavamo nel thread su Suso) e forse lui non è l'ideale.
> 
> Potendo però lo prenderei subito al Milan eh, intendiamoci


Non mi trovi d'accordo. Barella per caratteristiche è una mezzala, certamente di sostanza, ma pur sempre una mezzala, in grado anche di riempire l'area di rigore; occhio poi ai numeri offensivi, tra dribbling e passaggi chiave, che non sono niente male.
No, il ragazzo sta crescendo come una mezzala vera, da doppia fase, anche se con una leggera predilezione per sostanza, ma parliamo di un, come si suol dire, doppiofasista.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo. Barella per caratteristiche è una mezzala, certamente di sostanza, ma pur sempre una mezzala, in grado anche di riempire l'area di rigore; occhio poi ai numeri offensivi, tra dribbling e passaggi chiave, che non sono niente male.
> No, il ragazzo sta crescendo come una mezzala vera, da doppia fase, anche se con una leggera predilezione per sostanza, ma parliamo di un, come si suol dire, doppiofasista.



Si forse mi sono spiegato male, mezzala di sostanza è una buona espressione, meglio di incontrista.
Parlandone come possibile acquisto, ho qualche perplessità perchè lo vedrei come alternativa ideale a Kessie (altra mezzala di sostanza) ma non di Jack, che fa un lavoro tra le linee e inserimenti in area che non vedo nelle corde di Barella. Con Kessie e Barella in campo rischieremmo di avere grande forza d'urto ma un po' troppa confusione in mezzo al campo, parere mio.

Per caratteristiche, vedo più adatto Jantko a completare la nostra mediana di Barella, fermo restando che Barella lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si forse mi sono spiegato male, mezzala di sostanza è una buona espressione, meglio di incontrista.
> Parlandone come possibile acquisto, ho qualche perplessità perchè lo vedrei come alternativa ideale a Kessie (altra mezzala di sostanza) ma non di Jack, che fa un lavoro tra le linee e inserimenti in area che non vedo nelle corde di Barella. Con Kessie e Barella in campo rischieremmo di avere grande forza d'urto ma un po' troppa confusione in mezzo al campo, parere mio.
> 
> Per caratteristiche, vedo più adatto Jantko a completare la nostra mediana di Barella, fermo restando che Barella lo prenderei al volo.



Barella è molto interessante ma..... siamo cosi sicuri che questo tipo di profillo come Jankto, Fofana, Barak, Donsah, Havertz, Linetti o Torreira sia quello che ci serve davero per fare un salto de qualità?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si forse mi sono spiegato male, mezzala di sostanza è una buona espressione, meglio di incontrista.
> Parlandone come possibile acquisto, ho qualche perplessità perchè lo vedrei come alternativa ideale a Kessie (altra mezzala di sostanza) ma non di Jack, che fa un lavoro tra le linee e inserimenti in area che non vedo nelle corde di Barella. Con Kessie e Barella in campo rischieremmo di avere grande forza d'urto ma un po' troppa confusione in mezzo al campo, parere mio.
> 
> Per caratteristiche, vedo più adatto Jantko a completare la nostra mediana di Barella, fermo restando che Barella lo prenderei al volo.


Mi sono ribellato soltanto per la definizione di incontrista, ma per il resto sono d'accordo con te: Barella sarebbe la perfetta alternativa di Kessiè e non tenderei nemmeno io a schierarli contemporaneamente. Se, per esempio, l'anno prossimo ci presentassimo con un pacchetto di mezzali formato da Jack/Calha e Barella/Kessiè sarei molto contento, ad esempio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sono ribellato soltanto per la definizione di incontrista, ma per il resto sono d'accordo con te: Barella sarebbe la perfetta alternativa di Kessiè e non tenderei nemmeno io a schierarli contemporaneamente. Se, per esempio, l'anno prossimo ci presentassimo con un pacchetto di mezzali formato da Jack/Calha e Barella/Kessiè sarei molto contento, ad esempio.



Attento però perchè quando giochiamo tutti dietro la linea della palla i primi ad uscire forte sui portatori avversari sono le nostre mezze ali, mister Gattuso ha tenuto queste peculiarità del rombo di ancelottiana memoria.
Lui e ambro erano maestri in ciò.
La mezz'ala ideale nel gioco di gattuso non può non avere gamba e garra.
Non escluderei quindi a priori la contemporaneità in campo di kessie mezz'ala destra e barella mezz'ala sinistra qualora il cagliaritano diventasse (magari!!! ) un nostro giocatore.
In fase di possesso invece gli attaccanti esterni divengono i registi e giocano più bassi delle mezze ali.
Ovviamente se hai in campo un keita gli equilibri cambiano giocoforza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Attento però perchè quando giochiamo tutti dietro la linea della palla i primi ad uscire forte sui portatori avversari sono le nostre mezze ali, mister Gattuso ha tenuto queste peculiarità del rombo di ancelottiana memoria.
> Lui e ambro erano maestri in ciò.
> La mezz'ala ideale nel gioco di gattuso non può non avere gamba e garra.
> Non escluderei quindi a priori la contemporaneità in campo di kessie mezz'ala destra e barella mezz'ala sinistra qualora il cagliaritano diventasse (magari!!! ) un nostro giocatore.
> ...


Non che non possano chiaramente, ma io preferirei e spererei in una mezzala un po' più creativa nel duo di centrocampo e Calhanoglu, che sa anche cosa si aspetta Gattuso, sarebbe l'ideale anche da un punto di vista difensivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non che non possano chiaramente, ma io preferirei e spererei in una mezzala un po' più creativa nel duo di centrocampo e Calhanoglu, che sa anche cosa si aspetta Gattuso, sarebbe l'ideale anche da un punto di vista difensivo.



Ormai nel calcio moderno è consuetudine avere una mezz'ala con qualità da 10 che faccia da contraltare a una mezz'ala ,dalla parte opposta, prettamente dinamica e intelligente tatticamente.
Questo però succede nei tridenti dove gli interpreti esterni sono attaccanti veri o quasi, in un tridente composto nei due laterali da uomini di grande fantasia ma poca capacità di riempire l'area sono sempre preferibili mezze ali con grande quantità.
Il solito giochino dell'arco e della freccia : con due archi la palla non cammina, con due frecce nemmeno, con un arco e una freccia tutto funziona meglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai nel calcio moderno è consuetudine avere una mezz'ala con qualità da 10 che faccia da contraltare a una mezz'ala ,dalla parte opposta, prettamente dinamica e intelligente tatticamente.
> Questo però succede nei tridenti dove gli interpreti esterni sono attaccanti veri o quasi, in un tridente composto nei due laterali da uomini di grande fantasia ma poca capacità di riempire l'area sono sempre preferibili mezze ali con grande quantità.
> Il solito giochino dell'arco e della freccia : con due archi la palla non cammina, con due frecce nemmeno, con un arco e una freccia tutto funziona meglio.


Immagina mettere un arco e una freccia sulle fasce ed un altro arco con un'altra freccia in mezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagina mettere un arco e una freccia sulle fasce ed un altro arco con un'altra freccia in mezzo.



E beh, la perfezione.
Oggi a mio modesto parere la perfezione calcistica ce l'ha il real madrid perchè ha tutto per vincere e per farlo in tutti i modi : col fioretto, con la sciabola, giocando, speculando, su calcio piazzato, fisicamente, ecc ecc.
Il centrocampo del real è l'elogio dell'equilibrio tra chi la palla la mette e chi il passaggio lo detta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E beh, la perfezione.
> Oggi a mio modesto parere la perfezione calcistica ce l'ha il real madrid perchè ha tutto per vincere e per farlo in tutti i modi : col fioretto, con la sciabola, giocando, speculando, su calcio piazzato, fisicamente, ecc ecc.
> Il centrocampo del real è l'elogio dell'equilibrio tra chi la palla la mette e chi il passaggio lo detta.


Non a caso parliamo del club campione d'Europa in carica da due anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non a caso parliamo del club campione d'Europa in carica da due anni.



Ci capiamo al volo.
Sai come la penso sulle nostre catene di gioco e sugli interpreti che abbiamo e che dovremmo/potremmo avere.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai nel calcio moderno è consuetudine avere una mezz'ala con qualità da 10 che faccia da contraltare a una mezz'ala ,dalla parte opposta, prettamente dinamica e intelligente tatticamente.
> Questo però succede nei tridenti dove gli interpreti esterni sono attaccanti veri o quasi, in un tridente composto nei due laterali da uomini di grande fantasia ma poca capacità di riempire l'area sono sempre preferibili *mezze ali con grande quantità.*
> Il solito giochino dell'arco e della freccia : con due archi la palla non cammina, con due frecce nemmeno, con un arco e una freccia tutto funziona meglio.



E' vero, ma se vuoi arrivare la vertice non è quella la strada, perchè il tuo gioco è praticamente solo verticale, e non riusciresti mai a gestire le varie fasi della partita, quando devi far girare la palla con qualità, addormentando il ritmo, oppure per cercare pazientemente l'imbucata. Per questo tipo di gioco, ti serve sicuramente almeno una mezz'ala tecnica e con gamba. Chiaramente inarrivabile, ma il prototipo è De Bruyne. Però Barella è un giocatore tecnicamente assai valido, gli ho visto fare diversi lanci molto precisi, anche se ancora un pò irruento, ma lo prenderei subito, lo sto dicendo da non so quanti mesi. Va però anche preso un'altra mezzala a sinistra che sia già pronta a grandi livelli. Farebbero una coppia durante la stagione che ci consentirebbe di aspirare a grandi traguardi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma se vuoi arrivare la vertice non è quella la strada, perchè il tuo gioco è praticamente solo verticale, e non riusciresti mai a gestire le varie fasi della partita, quando devi far girare la palla con qualità, addormentando il ritmo, oppure per cercare pazientemente l'imbucata. Per questo tipo di gioco, ti serve sicuramente almeno una mezz'ala tecnica e con gamba. Chiaramente inarrivabile, ma il prototipo è De Bruyne. Però Barella è un giocatore tecnicamente assai valido, gli ho visto fare diversi lanci molto precisi, anche se ancora un pò irruento, ma lo prenderei subito, lo sto dicendo da non so quanti mesi. Va però anche preso un'altra mezzala a sinistra che sia già pronta a grandi livelli. Farebbero una coppia durante la stagione che ci consentirebbe di aspirare a grandi traguardi.



La quantità nel calcio di oggi non deve escludere la qualità perchè ,come tu giustamente osservi, in mezzo vi sono la gestione palla e la gestione dei ritmi gara.
Allan è il prototipo del centrocampista che invoco : forza, gamba ma anche gestione palla ottimale.
Quando dico che una mezz'ala deve avere qualità da 10 e una invece grande quantità voglio dire che una deve fare il regolare e l'altra si può anche accendere a sprazzi.
Tanti anni fa avevamo gattuso da una parte e seedorf dall'altra che furono precursori in un certo senso di questo modo di fare calcio.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2018)

Davvero bravo


----------



## danjr (18 Settembre 2018)

È attualmente il miglior centrocampista italiano, altro che promessa


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Pippa colossale, non capisco tutta la pubblicità ricevuta in questi anni.
Contro di noi ha sempre fatto pena, probabilmente se lo acquistassimo sarebbe il 4° centrocampista in rosa, si giocherebbe quel posto con Mauri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

La differenza tra un futuro campione come Zaniolo e uno strapompato solo perchè itagliano si è vista in una settimana. Speriamo lo prenda l'Inda sta pippazza


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Febbraio 2019)

Verratti 2.0?


----------



## Black (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pippa colossale, non capisco tutta la pubblicità ricevuta in questi anni.
> Contro di noi ha sempre fatto pena, probabilmente se lo acquistassimo sarebbe il 4° centrocampista in rosa, si giocherebbe quel posto con Mauri.



bè dai pippa colossale stai esagerando. Non è tutto questo fenomeno che ci vogliono far credere, ma neanche scarso. Dà fastidio perchè si lamenta sempre. E' già pronto per la maglia bianconera, ha già l'atteggiamento giusto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Onestamente non condivido i giudizi su Barella appena letti. Il ragazzo è forte, se gioca qualche partita meno bene, il prezzo si abbasserebbe e potrebbe essere un giocatore da prendere in mediana spedendo sulla luna Kessié.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *La differenza tra un futuro campione come Zaniolo e uno strapompato solo perchè itagliano si è vista in una settimana.* Speriamo lo prenda l'Inda sta pippazza




Assolutamente d'accordo



Black ha scritto:


> bè dai pippa colossale stai esagerando. Non è tutto questo fenomeno che ci vogliono far credere, ma neanche scarso. Dà fastidio perchè si lamenta sempre. E' già pronto per la maglia bianconera, ha già l'atteggiamento giusto



Non è una pippa colossale, ho volutamente esagerato, però non è possibile che chiunque faccia 2-3 prestazioni discrete valga subito 40-50 milioni.
Per me Barella è un giocatore da provinciale e proprio per questo mi auguro lo acquisti l'Inter o la Roma.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pippa colossale, non capisco tutta la pubblicità ricevuta in questi anni.
> Contro di noi ha sempre fatto pena, probabilmente se lo acquistassimo sarebbe il 4° centrocampista in rosa, si giocherebbe quel posto con Mauri.



Io non credo sia una pippa colossale ma ho sentito che per lui tra in**r e Cagliari hanno un accordo per giugno con 45 mln più bonus, nel frattempo dicono che noi vogliamo uno sconto ai 35 mln per Bakayoko..  oggi sul campo vi abbiamo visto entrambi..


----------



## numero 3 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Per ruolo e caratteristiche chi rischia di più è Zaniolo, su Barella credo farà un ottima carriera da mediano o interno che è un ruolo più facile, per fare una carriera decennale per Zaniolo conta molto il tipo di squadra, in quale team giocherà e gli infortuni.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non credo sia una pippa colossale ma ho sentito che per lui tra in**r e Cagliari hanno un accordo per giugno con 45 mln più bonus, nel frattempo dicono che noi vogliamo uno sconto ai 35 mln per Bakayoko..  oggi sul campo vi abbiamo visto entrambi..



Esatto dai, sono giocatori di 2 categorie diverse sotto tutti i punti di vista. Bakayoko a 35 è da riscattare subito, anche senza sconti, Barella invece per me vale meno della metà.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esatto dai, sono giocatori di 2 categorie diverse sotto tutti i punti di vista. Bakayoko a 35 è da riscattare subito, anche senza sconti, Barella invece per me vale meno della metà.



Non critico Barella, che credo possa affermarsi come un buon centrocampista, ma concordo quando dici che fra lui e Bakayoko ci sia grande differenza. Quello che non capisco è come si possa affermare che l’italiano sia forte fisicamente: da questo punto di vista, non mi sembra nulla di che.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Confrontarlo adesso con Bakayoko non ha molto senso. Intanto sono due giocatori completamente diversi. In secondo luogo stiamo confrontando un giocatore nel suo picco stagionale con uno in flessione (e le ragioni potrebbero essere molteplici). Io personalmente vorrei avere in squadra sia Bakayoko che Barella.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco questo dare del cesso e del fenomeno in modo schizzofrenico. Vale per tutti.


----------



## Zenos (11 Febbraio 2019)

Quello forte è Tonali


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Dopo la partita di ieri direi che ha sbagliato a rimanere a Cagliari. 
Leggo giudizi troppo drastici, il contesto fa la differenza. 
Barella è un giocatore eccellente e da grande squadra.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo dare del cesso e del fenomeno in modo schizzofrenico. Vale per tutti.



Fenomeno ben conosciuto, si chiama tifo da tastiera


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Andrà alla Juve facendo scambio alla pari con Spinazzola, valutati 50 milioni entrambi e tutti contenti con le mega plusvalenze


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non credo sia una pippa colossale ma ho sentito che per lui tra in**r e Cagliari hanno un accordo per giugno con 45 mln più bonus, nel frattempo dicono che noi vogliamo uno sconto ai 35 mln per Bakayoko..  oggi sul campo vi abbiamo visto entrambi..



Se l'inter piglia davvero Barella a 45 e Rakitic a 90 (l'ho letta ieri) mi sbellico dalle risate perché dilapidano 135 milioni per due giocatori che sposteranno pochissimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quello forte è Tonali



Ma sulla base di cosa? Almeno vorrei vederlo giocare in due partite contro avversari di livello prima di giudicarlo..

Ricordo che la serie B di oggi, rispetto agli anni '90, è come parlare di serie C...un contesto non probante


----------



## EmmePi (11 Febbraio 2019)

E' un buon centrocampista ma nulla di più, di certo nonvale i 50 chiesti ma a malapena la metà.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pippa colossale, non capisco tutta la pubblicità ricevuta in questi anni.
> Contro di noi ha sempre fatto pena, probabilmente se lo acquistassimo sarebbe il 4° centrocampista in rosa, si giocherebbe quel posto con Mauri.



Beh, sempre non direi.
Giusto un anno fa perdemmo a cagliari 1-0, gol di barella.
Migliore in campo oltretutto in quella partita.
Non è in uno stato di forma ottimale ma è tutto il cagliari in questo periodo a stentare.


----------



## odasensei (11 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, sempre non direi.
> Giusto un anno fa perdemmo a cagliari 1-0, gol di barella.
> Migliore in campo oltretutto in quella partita.
> Non è in uno stato di forma ottimale ma è tutto il cagliari in questo periodo a stentare.



Anche all'andata fece un'ottima partita


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Andrà alla Juve facendo scambio alla pari con Spinazzola, valutati 50 milioni entrambi e tutti contenti con le mega plusvalenze



tu lo scrivi come battuta, ma dopo Sturaro&C non mi stupirei se accadesse sul serio


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> tu lo scrivi come battuta, ma dopo Sturaro&C non mi stupirei se accadesse sul serio



In realtà è più facile che la Juve prenda Tonali pagandolo 25 milioni e poi magicamente piazzi qualche giovane in provincia raccattando 30-40 milioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, sempre non direi.
> Giusto un anno fa perdemmo a cagliari 1-0, gol di barella.
> Migliore in campo oltretutto in quella partita.
> Non è in uno stato di forma ottimale ma è tutto il cagliari in questo periodo a stentare.


Io ora come ora, se il prezzo si fosse davvero abbassato, lo prenderei subito. Dipende dal budget che abbiamo. Probabilmente a gennaio questo qui voleva già levare le tende o semplicemente è già stato promesso a qualche club a giugno. Se costasse 30 milioni, lo prenderei al volo. Sarebbe un acquisto pazzesco. Un trio Bakayoko, Barella, Paquetà sarebbe fantastico secondo me.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, sempre non direi.
> Giusto un anno fa perdemmo a cagliari 1-0, gol di barella.
> Migliore in campo oltretutto in quella partita.
> Non è in uno stato di forma ottimale ma è tutto il cagliari in questo periodo a stentare.



L'anno corso segnò il gol (anche bello), ma la grande prestazione non me la ricordo, non dimentico invece le sue crisi isteriche ed i suoi tuffi (da 10 e lode, questo è da dire ).
All'andata poi ha fatto pena, come ieri.
Dai, quelli bravi me li ricordo, ci faccio subito caso. Zaniolo mi è bastato vederlo una volta per restare impressionato, Barella se non circolassero articoli su articoli che ne incensano il presunto valore non ci farei neppure caso. Ricordi Baselli anni fa dopo che aveva segnato 3-4 gol col Toro? Era lodato da tutti, ma nel 2019 aspettiamo ancora che il "giovane" faccia il salto di qualità. Sono giocatori nè carne nè pesce, un pò mediani, un pò cursori, limitati fisicamente e non eccelsi tecnicamente, sono calciatori che anni fa avrebbero solo avuto un futuro nelle provinciali o al massimo come riserve in una big, tipo Brocchi o De Ascentis.
Pazzesco come alcuni, parlando in generale, venderebbero subito Kessiè per 30 milioni e ne investirebbero 40 per Barella.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo dare del cesso e del fenomeno in modo schizzofrenico. Vale per tutti.



Barella mi sta particolarmente sulle palle 

Oltre a considerarlo mediocre è un tuffatore e sempre pronto a lamentarsi o a piangere dall'arbitro


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'anno corso segnò il gol (anche bello), ma la grande prestazione non me la ricordo, non dimentico invece le sue crisi isteriche ed i suoi tuffi (da 10 e lode, questo è da dire ).
> All'andata poi ha fatto pena, come ieri.
> Dai, quelli bravi me li ricordo, ci faccio subito caso. Zaniolo mi è bastato vederlo una volta per restare impressionato, Barella se non circolassero articoli su articoli che ne incensano il presunto valore non ci farei neppure caso. Ricordi Baselli anni fa dopo che aveva segnato 3-4 gol col Toro? Era lodato da tutti, ma nel 2019 aspettiamo ancora che il "giovane" faccia il salto di qualità. Sono giocatori nè carne nè pesce, un pò mediani, un pò cursori, limitati fisicamente e non eccelsi tecnicamente, sono calciatori che anni fa avrebbero solo avuto un futuro nelle provinciali o al massimo come riserve in una big, tipo Brocchi o De Ascentis.
> Pazzesco come alcuni, parlando in generale, venderebbero subito Kessiè per 30 milioni e ne investirebbero 40 per Barella.



Che la valutazione sia folle concordo con te, del resto perchè i pozzo lavorano ormai solo ed esclusivamente con giovani stranieri da vendere dopo averli valorizzati?
Il mercato italiano è carissimo da sempre e non credo sia un pregio.
Circa il valore però di barella non mi trovi d'accordo : non credo siamo di fronte all'ennesimo De ascentis ma di un ragazzo dal grande futuro.
Il paragone con zaniolo non regge : il romanista ha strappi importanti, classe e fisicità ma non ha la continuità dentro il gioco del cagliaritano.
Barella è un tuttocampista e sa fare tutto a tutto campo a tal punto che può giocare mezz'ala destra e sinistra , mediano e pure centrocampista centrale perchè ha forza , dinamismo, intensità, qualità.
Ne sentiremo parlare, fidati.
Può essere benissimo un altro marchisio.


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'anno corso segnò il gol (anche bello), ma la grande prestazione non me la ricordo, non dimentico invece le sue crisi isteriche ed i suoi tuffi (da 10 e lode, questo è da dire ).
> All'andata poi ha fatto pena, come ieri.
> Dai, quelli bravi me li ricordo, ci faccio subito caso. Zaniolo mi è bastato vederlo una volta per restare impressionato, Barella se non circolassero articoli su articoli che ne incensano il presunto valore non ci farei neppure caso. Ricordi Baselli anni fa dopo che aveva segnato 3-4 gol col Toro? Era lodato da tutti, ma nel 2019 aspettiamo ancora che il "giovane" faccia il salto di qualità. Sono giocatori nè carne nè pesce, un pò mediani, un pò cursori, limitati fisicamente e non eccelsi tecnicamente, sono calciatori che anni fa avrebbero solo avuto un futuro nelle provinciali o al massimo come riserve in una big, tipo Brocchi o De Ascentis.
> Pazzesco come alcuni, parlando in generale, venderebbero subito Kessiè per 30 milioni e ne investirebbero 40 per Barella.



D'estate oltre l'esterno un solo acquisto....
Comprare Zaniolo che con Paquetà é il miglior talento della serie a. 
E farli giocare insieme con baka alle spalle.


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Barella mi sta particolarmente sulle palle
> 
> Oltre a considerarlo mediocre è un tuffatore e sempre pronto a lamentarsi o a piangere dall'arbitro



l'ho notato pure io. Ci giochiamo solo 2 partite all'anno e si fa notare per antipatia. Fosse per questo è già pronto per vestire il bianconero. Non gli serve nemmeno andare a lezione da Chiellini&C


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Febbraio 2019)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Per ruolo e caratteristiche chi rischia di più è Zaniolo, su Barella credo farà un ottima carriera da mediano o interno che è un ruolo più facile, per fare una carriera decennale per Zaniolo conta molto il tipo di squadra, in quale team giocherà e gli infortuni.



Esatto.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2019)

Il suo problema è che potrebbe finire come Berardi, rimani in provincia per brillare e farti mettere gli occhi addosso ma non sfrutti il momento pensando che l'anno dopo vada ancora meglio, questo è molto molto rischioso e se il giocatore è intelligente a fine anno lascia per andare a migliorarsi in una big, se non lo fa a Cagliari si svaluterà tantissimo e penso che la poca tranquillità che ha ora sia segno di un malessere per non essere stato ceduto magari a gennaio.


----------



## markjordan (11 Febbraio 2019)

mi sembra un no


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Io lo comprerei.. pero di certo non ci metterei sopra 50 milioni


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Si vede che questo ragazzo ha nella testa e nelle gambe un ritmo sopra la media. E' un centrocampista da calcio moderno, a me piace. Certo, come si può dare 50 mln di euro ad un giocatore che sta facendo si bene, ma per una squadra da bassa classifica, non ha mai giocato in competizioni uefa...ok scommettere sul talento, ma 50 sono troppi...certo il Cagliari fa bene a chiedere tanto, quando gli ricapita una possibile plusvalenza simile? Con quei soldi ci campano 5 anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si vede che questo ragazzo ha nella testa e nelle gambe un ritmo sopra la media. E' un centrocampista da calcio moderno, a me piace. Certo, come si può dare 50 mln di euro ad un giocatore che sta facendo si bene, ma per una squadra da bassa classifica, non ha mai giocato in competizioni uefa...ok scommettere sul talento, ma 50 sono troppi...certo il Cagliari fa bene a chiedere tanto, quando gli ricapita una possibile plusvalenza simile? Con quei soldi ci campano 5 anni.


Esatto, il giocatore va valutato soprattutto per la capacità di mantenere ritmi alti e di saper fare tutto. 50 milioni certamente no, ma una trentina per lui li investirei ben volentieri. Mi piace soprattutto la sua duttilità, può giocare sia davanti alla difesa che come mezzala. Un elemento così ci servirebbe moltissimo.


----------



## Heaven (12 Febbraio 2019)

Mi piacerebbe se facesse parte del Club 35 insieme a Piatek, Paqueta, Bakayoko, Caldara


----------

